# Sick puppy, throwing up after drinking water.



## kourtneyxxx (Jan 16, 2010)

Thursday around 8 p.m. my nine month old Australian Shepherd threw up. It looked to me like it was his dog food. I just figured he ate it too fast and threw it up. Earlier this day he had chewed up a couple of his toys. There was stuffing all over and a few pieces of chewed up plastic.
Than around midnight that night he threw up again. This time it was a brownish red color with a couple chunks of something. We called the vet and he said it most likely wasn't blood but bile (sp?). He said to just watch him and call him the next day if this continued.
He threw up again around three that morning. This time it was a clearish color. We called the vet the next morning and he said to give him crushed ice and if he could hold that down for three hours than give him a cup of water and not to feed him.
I gave him the ice and he did hold it for three hours. I than gave him half a cup of water. About an hour later he threw up. This time it was a light yellow color.
I started over with the ice again about an hour after he threw up. He once again was fine, so I gave him water once again. He was doing fine up until about eleven last night.
So this morning I took him to the vet in town. He did an exam on him and said he seems to have more pain in his intestine area. He said he may be trying to pass something, but he didn't have the equipment to find out for sure. He said to continue with the crushed ice and not to feed him and since it is a Saturday he said to wait it out until Monday and if it is still happening than to take him to a vet he recommended. I am still not to feed him.
Besides the throwing up he is his normal self. He is still playing with my other two dogs and he continues to get excited when I'm getting ready to go somewhere, because that means he always gets to go with.

What could this be? Is it possible that he has some of the stuffing passing through? Or could it just be a case of the flu? Do dogs even get the flu?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

It doesn't really sound like the flu, unfortunately.. =/ Cadence once had a vomiting spell that lasted an hour (he vomited non stop, maybe 20 times?), brought him to the vet for an X-ray... turned out he was fine, just had lots of gas in his tummy. So they gave him an anti-vomiting shot and sent me home with a $400 bill.

Did your vet recommend giving your dog a shot? If he's passing something I think an x-ray would be vital, just in case it's something that's large. As for the water, try to feed him very very little at a time. If you have a syringe, that would be awesome (you can measure how much you're feeding him). Give him maybe 5ml of water every 20 minutes or so and see if he can hold it down. Is he urinating at all?


----------



## kourtneyxxx (Jan 16, 2010)

I only gave him half a cup of water. (I measured it out.)

He is not having any problems urinating.


----------

